# September 2014 Betta Photo of the Month Contest Results



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

*Congratulations to September's Betta Photo of the Month Contest winner, Lucillia!*

Lucillia (12 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Atena (12 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Aqua Aurora (6 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

IntrovertEJL (4 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Deadflwr (4 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

BettaBeau (4 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Kiara1125 (3 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

trilobite (2 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Alaura123 (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

BlueSky99 (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

leedavidford (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

InsaneBetta001 (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

BerryBlue256 (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

starlight910 (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

obiordi (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

SkyDye (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

TripleChrome (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

galaxy786 (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Pippin (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

PonyJumper101 (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

TouchMyBetta (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

mybabyjets (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Vergil (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

jbadgley61580 (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

chok23 (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

JelloBetta (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

InStitches (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

BettaStarter24 (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

BettaStarter24 (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Tirianixie (0 votes)


----------



## Atena (Apr 29, 2012)

Congratulations Lucillia 

I love all the pretty fishies.


----------



## Tirianixie (Aug 3, 2014)

OK, this is getting confusing.... This picture was listed as October betta of the month contest winner and now it's listed as November's winner.


----------

